# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ترمیم معدل و دیپلم مجدد >  زمان درخواست برای ترمیم معدل

## Lyra.kooki

دوستان واسه ترمیم معدل چه زمانی باید درخواست بدم؟
و اینکه کجا باید برم؟
هزینه ای هم داره؟

----------


## ARONDEMO

سلام باید مراجعه کنید به مدرسه بزرگسال منتقطون 
من رفتم 
هزینشو گفت واسه هر درس 50-100هزار تومنه
اینم بگم گفت ممکنه و احتمال داره سنجشه نمراته ترمیمو اصلا اعمال نکنه

----------


## Lyra.kooki

> سلام 
> اگه برا 1402 میخوایید ترمیم کنید که بنظرم نکنید ...


واسه 401 میخوام برم

----------


## Lyra.kooki

> سلام باید مراجعه کنید به مدرسه بزرگسال منتقطون 
> من رفتم 
> هزینشو گفت واسه هر درس 50-100هزار تومنه
> اینم بگم گفت ممکنه و احتمال داره سنجشه نمراته ترمیمو اصلا اعمال نکنه


شما کِی مراجعه کردین؟
بعد چرا باید سنجش اعکال نکنه؟؟الکیه مگه؟

----------


## Ahmaddi.

> واسه 401 میخوام برم


رشته تجربی که معدل بالا  اثر چندانی نداره برای رتبه های سی چهل هزار بدرد میخوره

----------


## Lyra.kooki

> رشته تجربی که معدل بالا  اثر چندانی نداره برای رتبه های سی چهل هزار بدرد میخوره


واسه تاثیر نمیخوام یه دلیل دیگه داره"

----------


## ARONDEMO

> شما کِی مراجعه کردین؟
> بعد چرا باید سنجش اعکال نکنه؟؟الکیه مگه؟


دقیق یادم نیست کی رفتم 
نه گفتند ممکنه اعمال نکنه
 اگر واسه تاثیر معدل نمیخواین،مشکلی نیست اگه میخواین اقدام کنید

----------


## Amir_H80

> سلام باید مراجعه کنید به مدرسه بزرگسال منتقطون 
> من رفتم 
> هزینشو گفت واسه هر درس 50-100هزار تومنه
> اینم بگم گفت ممکنه و احتمال داره سنجشه نمراته ترمیمو اصلا اعمال نکنه


با این قیمت ها آیا باز هم اصرار دارند مصوبه کنکور ۱۴۰۲ اجرا بشه؟ یعنی اگه یکی بخواد همه درسها رو ترمیم کنه باید نزدیک یک میلیون تومن هزینه کنه! تازه معلوم هم نیست سنجش اعمال کنه!

----------


## Amir_H80

> واسه تاثیر نمیخوام یه دلیل دیگه داره"


تنها کاربرد ترمیم معدل واسه تاثیر در کنکور هستش وگرنه معدل کل و معدل کتبی دیپلم رو به هیچ عنوان تغییر نمیده یعنی اگه معدل کتبی شما در دیپلم ۱۵ درج شده باشه و ترمیم کنید و همه درس ها رو ۲۰ بگیرید باز هم معدل کتبی شما ۱۵ هستش ، تنها تأثیرش تو کنکور هستش اونم اگه تاثیر معدل قطعی باشه
اگه میخواید نمرات دیپلمتون بالا بره باید برید در یک رشته دیگه دیپلم مجدد بگیرید

----------


## Laa

بچه ها کسی میتونه منو راهنمایی کنه میخوام دیپلم مجدد بگیرم که اپلای کنم. ۱۵ سال پیش دیپلم قبلیمو گرفتم حالا درسا فراموشم شده و میترسم نمراتم بالا نرن.بنظرتون کلاس بگیرم یا امتحان نهاییا قلق دارن و مشخصه چه سوالایی میاد؟کلا اگه راهکاری دارین که چیکار کنم لطفا بگین.مشکل من اینه اصلا خودخوان نیستم و همزمان با کلاس خیلی خوب میتونم پیش برم.نمیدونم چه کلاسی ثبت نام کنم مخصوص امتحان نهایی باشه چون همه اساتید کنکوری تدریس میکنن و راه حل تستی میگن
اصلا اگه مدرسه بزرگسالانی رو میشناسید که کلاس حضوری برگزار کنه که چه بهتر، شرکت میکنم که سرکلاس یاد بگیرم

----------

